# Reicht mein Netzteil für Rtx 3080?



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Guten Tag, reicht mein BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W Platinum für eine MSI RTX 3080 und folgende Komponenten?

PC Komponenten:
Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB RAM
2x500GB SSD 1x HDD
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 550W

Eine zeitnahe Antwort wäre richtig lieb von euch, vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2020)

Wir haben genausowenig eine Glaskugel wie du und keine Ahnung wie viel Ampere-Grafikkarten an Amperes wollen (^^).
Aber es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass eine RTX3080 für ein 550W-SP11 irgendein problem darstellt. Da haste eher noch 150W übrig.

Dein Restsystem verbraucht  in Spielen kaum 100W. Eine RTX3080 müsste da schon 400W und mehr fressen um dein Netzteil in ernste Bedrängnis zu bringen... das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort, ich bin echt gespannt auf die RTX 3080. Nettes Wortspiel mit Ampere  Stimmt die einfache Rechnung GPU TDP+Cpu TDP und ca. 100 Watt für das System und evtl. 50Watt für OC?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2020)

Daumenregel:
TDP der CPU im Turbo (bei dir 88W)
+
TDP der Grafikkarte (320W angenommen für die RTX3080)
+
50W Pauschal für den ganzen rest wie Board, RAM, Laufwerke, Lüfter usw.
...dann aufrunden.

--> 88+320+50 = 458W maximal (in Spielen ists weniger weil nie alles vollausgelastet ist) --> Minimum 500W-Netzteil (bei derart dicker/teurer Grafikkarte würde man beim Neukauf eher 600-700 kaufen).


OC ist was anderes da kommts drauf an was man mit welcher Komponente macht, Pauschal geht da in die Hose. Wenn du beispielsweise deine CPU sinnvoll übertaktest und optimierst braucht die kaum 20W mehr (einfach weil die ab Werk schon sehr nah am Limit ist), wenn du dagegen einen Threadripper oder SkylakeX hättest kannste durch OC schnell mehrere Hundert Watt drauflegen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Das Netzteil reicht problemlos, sofern du keine 3080 mit 3x8 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse kaufst, denn drei hat dein Netzteil nicht.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Hmm, dann komme ich wohl doch nicht um ein neues Netzteil drum herum, wollte mir die MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio holen, die hat soweit ich weiß 3x8 Pin


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Bei meinem Netzteil steht 4 x 6+2Pin Pcie komme ich damit dann nicht auch auf 3x8Pin?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Dann hast du kein 550er E11.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Was bedeutet E11?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Guck doch mal nach, was für ein Netzteil du genau hast.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Be Quiet Straight Power 11 550W Platinum


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Du hast recht, sind nur 2 Kabel mit 6+2 Pin und nur 2 PCI Anschlüsse am Netzteil. Gibt es von BeQuiet vielleicht ein spezielles Kabel oder so etwas oder muss ich zwangsläufig doch ein neues Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2020)

Man kann das theoretisch per Adapter regeln aber dass das nicht die beste Lösung ist kannste dir sicher denken.
Funktionieren würde das und gefährlich wäre es auch nicht (die 3x8-pin der Karte sind technisch völlig sinnlos sondern reines Marketing - selbst durch 2x8-pin könnte man locker 400W in die Karte pumpen wenns nötig ist ohne dass irgendwas zu warm würde an Kabeln etc.), es kann dir aber dann im blödesten Fall passieren dass die OCP einer der 4 Rails des Netzteiles abschaltet.

Die einfachste Lösung wäre, einfach ein Modell der  3080 zu kaufen das eben nur 2 x 8-pin hat. Denn der 3. bringt schlichtweg rein gar nix so lange du nicht mit Trockeneis, Hardmods und ähnlichen Späßchen anfängst bzw. der Karte 500-1000W reinschiebst. Der ist nur dazu da den Leuten zu suggerieren wie toll stark doch die Karte ist. 

(Um die Dimensionen mal zu sehen wie viel Anschlüsse WIRKLICH gebraucht werden: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQZa-FsvlOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


)


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Mir gefällt halt die Optik der MSI Gaming X Trio hervorragen, aber vielleicht ist die rtx 3080 Ventus die bessere Wahl Für mein Netzteil. Worauf müsste ich denn bei einem Netzteil achten, was muss dort angegeben sein für eine 3x8 Pin Grafikkarte. Könntest du mir eventuell eines empfehlen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2020)

Dein Netzteil ist ein sehr gutes Modell - aber 3x8-pin ist erst dann vorhanden wenn ein netzteil auch eine Grundleistung hat um theoretisch auf allen diesen Anschlüssen auch die volle leistung abrufen zu können im MultiRail Betrieb. Das StraightPower E11 hat erst ab der 1000W-Version so viele 8-Pins und das ist dann schon arg überdimensioniert (vor allem weil die Grafikkarte diese Anschlussphalanx halt niemals auch nur annähernd ausnutzt, wie gesagt - Marketing).

Die Seasonic Prime (PX oder TX) Netzteile haben schon in "unteren" Wattklassen so ab 650W rum aufwärts viele dieser Anschlüsse (ist auch singlerail) und sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig - aber wie gesagt bevor du das NT jetzt tauschst wo deins schon völlig ausreicht würde ich mir eher eine Karte suchen die einfach keinen sinnfreien 3. Anschluss hat.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (14. September 2020)

Alles klar, ich danke dir für deine Hilfe! Dann werde ich mal schauen dass ich die MSI Rtx 3080 Ventus bekomme, die ist schön schlicht und mit MSI bin ich bis jetzt sehr gut gefahren. Wirst du auch aufrüsten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2020)

Aktuell sicher nicht. Bevor AMD nicht in ein paar Wochen gekontert hat und NV reagieren muss (mit kleineren Preisen oder ggf. sogar schnelleren Ti-Modellen zum ähnlichen Preis) ist es (nichts gegen dich) nicht besonders klug die Releasepreise direkt zu zahlen.

Ich hab auch aktuell keinerlei Zeitdruck - bzw. kann warten bis ne 3080Ti mit 20GB und ggf. mehr Shadereinheiten nachgeschoben wird zum ähnlichen Preis der 3080 jetzt. Das muss nicht so kommen - wenn eine 6900XT aber schneller als eine RTX3080 wird (und mehr Speicher hat und günstiger ist) wird NVidia irgendwas tun müssen. Falls nicht halt nicht aber den Schlagabtausch warte ich definitiv ab.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

NeTubeSenf schrieb:


> Du hast recht, sind nur 2 Kabel mit 6+2 Pin und nur 2 PCI Anschlüsse am Netzteil. Gibt es von BeQuiet vielleicht ein spezielles Kabel oder so etwas oder muss ich zwangsläufig doch ein neues Netzteil kaufen?



Du kannst dir eine 3080 kaufen, die nur 2x8 Pin hat.
Oder du wechselst auf ein anderes Netzteil. Das 750er E11 würde sich da anbieten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab auch aktuell keinerlei Zeitdruck - bzw. kann warten bis ne 3080Ti mit 20GB und ggf. mehr Shadereinheiten nachgeschoben wird zum ähnlichen Preis der 3080 jetzt.



Die Karten könnten dann durchweg 3x8 Pin benötigen.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (15. September 2020)

@Threshold meinst du mit dem E11 das hier? https://www.caseking.de/be-quiet-st...l-80-plus-gold-modular-750-watt-nebe-177.html


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Genau das.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (15. September 2020)

Alles klar, ich überlege dann mal noch, ich habe ja eigentlich ein gutes, aber die MSI Gaming X Trio hat es mir echt angetan. Mit dem Netzteil hätte ich dann aufjedenfall eine längere Zeit Ruhe. Ist Seasonic oder BeQuiet besser? Bzw. Welche sind leiser?


----------



## NeTubeSenf (15. September 2020)

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...raight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold_1223022.html Für den Preis ist das doch in Ordnung oder? Das hätte dann auch 3x8Pin


----------



## Karotte81 (15. September 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktuell sicher nicht. Bevor AMD nicht in ein paar Wochen gekontert hat und NV reagieren muss (mit kleineren Preisen oder ggf. sogar schnelleren Ti-Modellen zum ähnlichen Preis) ist es (nichts gegen dich) nicht besonders klug die Releasepreise direkt zu zahlen.
> 
> Ich hab auch aktuell keinerlei Zeitdruck - bzw. kann warten bis ne 3080Ti mit 20GB und ggf. mehr Shadereinheiten nachgeschoben wird zum ähnlichen Preis der 3080 jetzt. Das muss nicht so kommen - wenn eine 6900XT aber schneller als eine RTX3080 wird (und mehr Speicher hat und günstiger ist) wird NVidia irgendwas tun müssen. Falls nicht halt nicht aber den Schlagabtausch warte ich definitiv ab.



Also ich denke, es könnte auch Sinn machen zu Release zuzuschlagen. Natürlich wird nVidia noch etwas nachschieben, aber was ich befürchte ist erstmal wieder ein Run auf die neuen Karten, so dass die Verfügbarkeit wieder arg sinkt und damit die Preise generell wieder anziehen, was einen späteren Kauf verteuern könnte. 

Es wäre schön, aber ob AMD nVidia so unter Druck setzen kann ... eine Ti zum Preis der 3080 wäre natürlich nice, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dran, die wird bestimmt deutlich vierstellig ...


----------



## Aumenator (15. September 2020)

Habe heute mein 14-tägiges Recht zum Wiederruf genutzt um mein Straight Power 11 650w zurückzusenden. Das 750 Watt ist schon auf dem Weg. Möchte auch gleich bei der 3080 zuschlagen, und nicht nochmal in Verlegenheit kommen ggfs. 50-100 Watt zu wenig zu haben, auch wenn das 650 reichen sollte ...


----------



## Alabamaman (17. September 2020)

Hier kann man mal noch 10€ sparen. 





						Be-Quiet PC-Netzteil Straight Power 11 BN283, 750 Watt CM Gold, silent, ATX, mit Kabelmanagement - Böttcher AG
					

Be-Quiet PC-Netzteil Straight Power 11 BN283, 750 Watt CM Gold, silent, ATX, mit Kabelmanagement » günstig, direkt vom Großhandel | Böttcher AG - Deutschlands Nr. 1 für B2B Kunden | 7 Mio. zufriedene Kunden | GRATIS Kekse, Fruchtgummis & Kaffee.




					www.bueromarkt-ag.de
				



sind zuverlässig hab schon 5 SSD's bei denen bestellt.


----------



## LooterMcGavin (18. September 2020)

Stehe aktuell vor der selben Frage. Habe ein DarkPower 11 550Watt. 
Rein rechnerisch sollte es passen. Wobei der 5820k schon ordentlich zieht!
Aber was ist denn mit den Lastspitzen (Wurde bei Igors Lab erwähnt)


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Die Peaks sind nicht von belang, da sie nicht so weit über der TDP liegen. Anders als z.B. bei der Vega 64, wo es gerne mal jenseits von 450 Watt sind.


----------



## LooterMcGavin (18. September 2020)

Ich glaub werd es einfach mal mit dem DarkPower testen. Mehr aus ausgehen kann der PC ja nicht 
Gerade mal geschaut. Der PC verbraucht beim Gaming inkl. 3 Monitore 420Watt. Das sollte echt noch Luft sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeTubeSenf (18. September 2020)

Dafür muss man erstmal an eine RTX 3080 kommen  Hatte gerade eine bei Mindfactory im Warenkorb, war dann an der Kasse und zack kam die Meldung dass die Karte so eben verkauft wurde -,-


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Echt schlimm.
Man stelle sich vor, man steht im Supermarkt an der kasse, legt den wertvollen Einkauf aufs Rollband und dann kommt irgendein Frechdachs angelaufen, klaut sich das gute Stück und rennt zur nächsten Kasse und stellt sich an. 
Ist das eigentlich Diebstahl?


----------



## NeTubeSenf (18. September 2020)

Das ist eine sehr schöne und dreiste Vorstellung. Diebstahl wäre es wohl nicht, da es ja leider noch nicht bezahlt wurde. 😂Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich mal Glück haben sollte, muss aber leider bald zur Arbeit. Vielleicht habe ich morgen früh um 4Uhr Glück 😁


----------



## NeTubeSenf (18. September 2020)

Die ganzen Botkäufe sind auch eine absolute Frechheit gewesen und diese gierigen Deppen auf Ebay...


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Ja, aber wenn du sie bei dir im Warenkorb hast, hast du eine Kaufabsicht. 
Würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren, wenn sie dir einer ausm Einkaufswagen nimmt, ob das Diebstahl ist. 
Wo sind die Rechtsverdreher hier?


----------



## NeTubeSenf (18. September 2020)

Du hast verdammt recht und zudem hat man mir meine Hoffnung gestohlen, das gibt ne Anzeige! Du bist eine wahrlich Weise Person @Threshold


----------



## Aumenator (18. September 2020)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Hier kann man mal noch 10€ sparen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witzig, das 750w kostet dort nun 145€ ... über 30€ über meinem Kaufpreis 😂


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Das E11 ist kaum lieferbar. Kein Wunder als, dass die Preise hoch sind.


----------



## Aumenator (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E11 ist kaum lieferbar. Kein Wunder als, dass die Preise hoch sind.


Na da bin ich froh, dass mein 650w zu 750w-Tausch noch Funktioniert hat   morgen kommt es!


----------



## NeTubeSenf (19. September 2020)

Mein 750Watt E11 kam bereits gestern, hatte es für 110Euro Anfang der Woche bei NBB gekauft. 😀


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Guter Preis.


----------



## dollti (19. September 2020)

Habe auch das 750Watt E11 am Mittwoch noch günstig (121€ bekommen). Preise sind ja kräftig gestiegen, wenn überhaupt noch verfügar. Jetzt liest man manchmal, das 750W auch nicht reichen... Naja, mal sehen. Denke das passt jetzt, ich übertakte die CPU ja nicht. Ich Undervolte eher ein bisschen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Das passt schon. Das Netzteil an beide Rails anschließen und dann läuft das.
Du hast beim 750er ja zwei einzelne PCIe Kabel. Die benutzt du.


----------



## Apparatschik (14. Juni 2021)

Ich plane gerade einen neuen Build: Hochwertiges B550 Mainboard, Ryzen 9 5900X, 32GB Ram und die üblichen Kleinigkeiten. Als Grafikkarte kommt vorerst eine Zotac 1060 zum Einsatz. Als Netzteil dachte ich an das Seasonic Prime TX-650. Kann ich damit auch eine 300 Watt GPU betreiben (ohne OC)? Nachdem, was hier vorher geschrieben wurde, ja (160W + 300W + 50W = 510W < 650 W). Das von mir favorisierte Netzteil liefert laut einemTestbericht auf Kitguru sogar bis zu knapp 800 W (maximum load), bevor es abschaltet, d. h. nochmal fast 150 W über der Nennleistung, was eine beträchtliche Reserve darstellt. Damit sollten ewaige Lastspitzen ja auch kein Problem sein.  Da ich nur sporadisch spiele, will ich das NT auch nicht zu groß dimensionieren. Irritiert hat mich nur, dass der Seasonic Calculator für diese Konfiguration sogar ein 850 W Netzteil vorschlägt und damit nochmals 100 W über der Nvidia Empfehlung liegt. Ist das bloße Beutelschneiderei seitens Seasonic oder einfach nur extreme Vorsicht, um auch noch dem absurdesten OC-Szenario gewachsten zu sein oder was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2021)

Wenn du eh ein neues Netzteil planst, nimm doch gleich eins mit 850 Watt. Der Unterschied bei der Effizienz zum 650er kann man vernachlässigen.


----------

